# Please reply... Cellmark dna through csa



## Becyboo__x

Iv basically gone from CSA now and hhad several letters telling me whats what.. they said they eneded to arrange a DNA test .. so thank god FOB signed it and i did so its all set forward now.. but i got a letter monday telling me cellmark will be in touch with me in the near future! .. (to arrange for the swobs and the doctors etc).. 

How long does that part take! its worried me its said *in the near future* .. i asked a friend whos had it done and she said around a month.. :shrug: just wanted some advice off people whos been through it?! .. just ill now be waiting for the phone call and not have a clue when theyll ring, through CSA that all got sorted pretty fast i was surprised as people told me it can take really long but that all was sorted within 2 weeks :shrug:

If anyone knows around the time length it takes it will help me alot.. sick of the stress now just want it done will take the weight off my shoulders so our life can go on normal :(


----------



## billy2mm

ive not been through it but think it will be round the month mark.


----------



## expecting09

I never had a letter from CSA saying that Cellmark will be contacting me.. Cellmark just went ahead and sent me a letter with the details of where the swabs could be taken. I would of thought it would be a month tops.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Iv had several letters it all happened really fast csa got back to me within a few days contacted me and sent me a letter then i got another letter saying "we need to arrange a dna" think because he said he wanted one done like i expected anyway.. so i had to sign a piece paper and send it back and we both did that and within a few days got another saying cellmark will contact me to arrange where i can have the swabs done and if my local gp will do them.. and then *DONT CONTACT YOUR GP WAIT FOR CELLMARK TO CONTACT..* :shrug: but it says aswell .. they will contact me *in the near future* :dohh: which to me doesnt mean anything they could of said within a certain time just the waiting around for a phone call hopefully it will get sorted soon 

Aswell it says i need to have 2 passport size photos of me which i already have some spare .. but it says 2 of mason aswell .. how can i do them :shrug: i dont even know what kind of photo they need to be if they need to be some just normal ones where hes looking forward or any


----------



## expecting09

Kacie was 6 months old when we went through it. I just proped her up in the photo booth lol! My GP wasn't on the list, the nearest surgery that could do it was a posh one, so I don't know if it's private or something :shrug: Hopefully it wont take too long, I know waiting around is horrible, but on a plus side your payments will be backdated to when you first started the claim.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

CS scheduled us an appointment to come in (ds and i) and we did the pics, swabs, etc right then. It took 6 weeks to get the results.


----------



## bloodbinds

I wouldn't look too hard at the words 'in the near future' it's just a generated letter that will get sent to most people, it just means they will be getting in touch with you soon. If it said future i'd be a little more worried, but it says near, which means it will be sooner, rather than later. And it will all depend on how busy they are, which is why they cant say within a week, month, 3 months etc. If they haven't got much on they'll be in touch in a couple of weeks or sooner, if they have loads of cases on right now then it might be a few months, they can't be more specific and they dont have time to personalise each letter to say when exactly they will be getting in touch, so i wouldnt stress, they will be in touch when they can x


----------



## EmyDra

Cellmark never contacted me. Only took a couple of weeks to arrive at my GPs but didnt find out till I rung up and it'd been sitting there a month. No one had bothered to ring me, idiots.

P-FOB had the same thing with his doctor.

Ours is a private DNA test which we paid for, and they assured us it wouldn't take longer than a couple of weeks to get the results back


----------



## Becyboo__x

They best contact me if i dont hear within in a month i don't know what to do i know they might be busy etc but really all they need to do is send the dna stuff to my local gp and im assuming they will do it cause iv been there all my life and theyve always done anything up there.. and its only a 5min walk so i can go anytime.. mine isnt private so im assuming they will ring me cause they need to sort my doctors out if i can go my local one they wont just send it to my local one without me saying that one i don;t think.. it says 10days on the results my friend had one and they said 10days aswell which is good just waiting for the phone call now everyday i think my phones going to go off :dohh:


----------



## Kayles1/8/08

i have had DNA testing done through CSA - cellmark. whats happens is they will sent out the man being tested a list of doctors and he picks the one nearest to his hometown then he has to contact cellmark requesting a testing kit to be sent out to his chosen doctors surgery when this has arrived (usually 2-3 days) he then should phone and book an appointment for his test to be carried out..after this has happened usually a week or so later u will receive the same list of doctors and u do the same as he did! the process is really long and tiring i totally understand how frustrated u must feel waiting about for this! it usually does take up to month tho..thats not including the time of ur claim if u havent already made one through csa! hope this helps x


----------



## Becyboo__x

Im thinking end of this month will be a month but i have a feeling he won't even have signed the letter to agree to it? i have no way of finding out either i don't think csa will be able to tell me :shrug: .. but if he has signed it i stll haven't got a clue if hell have gone through it all, i thought if he hadnt replied then id get a letter saying he hasn't :wacko: if i knew he definatly had done it or was going to then id not be so stressed but its waiting to know if he has or not! as selfish as he is he not have which will make me so angry! .. Iv already got a claim with csa that went pretty quick i was surprised but they couldnt go forward because they said a dna was needed! xx


----------

